# Reccomended arrows for a ultra elite.



## lilarcher2012 (Jul 21, 2008)

alright so i am looking for some new arrows but i dont know what it get. preferably something fat. i am shooting an 09 hoyt ultra elite with a 26.5dl and approx. 37lbs. thanks


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

For Indoor FITA, you want something FAT! For 3d also!

I shot the Carbon Express CXL 150 cut at 25" for 3d out of my 2008 UE. i am shooting them off my Sharkx right now also. They also went through a DXT.

40-50#

I also used Easton Fat Boys. again 25" cut 80gr 1 piece tip those were nice!!!!

Whats your budget? That's the real question!

i just ordered GoldTip Ultra light from LA and they were 58$/12 with 80gr 1 piece tips and standard knocks..

600 spine. im shooting 40-50# they will be ok!


----------

